# Kein AH mehr in D3



## untier2012 (17. September 2013)

das ah in d3 wird abgeschaft 

siehe:  http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/blog/10974978/update-zum-auktionshaus-von-diablo-iii-17-09-2013


----------



## Dagonzo (17. September 2013)

Ist nur richtig so. Ist ja auch schon länger bekannt das Blizzard das AH mehr schlecht als recht findet. 
In einem Spiel wie diesem passt so was auch nicht so recht. 
Muss irgendwo auch nicht sein das Spieler die sich 12 oder mehr Stunden am Tag damit beschäftigen auch noch Kohle damit machen.


----------



## Malassus (18. September 2013)

Ich finde den Schritt auch mehr als gut, gerade wenn es dann das neue Lootsystem gibt, auf welches ich schon sehr neugierig bin ;-)


----------



## orkman (18. September 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> In einem Spiel wie diesem passt so was auch nicht so recht.
> Muss irgendwo auch nicht sein das Spieler die sich 12 oder mehr Stunden am Tag damit beschäftigen auch noch Kohle damit machen.



doch , da er ja sonst nix verdient vllt ... 

ausserdem spiel ich lieber mal 1-2 stunden und kauf mir dann billig equip im ah ...

jetzt wo sie das ah abschaffen wird alles wohl oder uebel ueber foren laufen muessen ... wie in d2 ... in meinen augen ein schlechter schritt nach hinten .... in wow oder so braeuchte man kein ah , aber in d3 . ??? ...
in wow wird das ah nur genutzt um mats oder so zu verkaufen , da das meiste wichtige equip eh gebunden ist ... in d3 ist alles equip abhaengig ... wenn man dann pech hat und nur muell droppt ... kommt man gar nicht mehr an equipp ... jetzt konnte man sich wenigstens noch wa sim ah holen ...

und an die die jetzt sagen , ja loot wird ja verbessert ... wenn das passiert und jeder gutes loot hat , dann braucht man auch kein d3 mehr zu spielen .... man hat ja gutes equip 

mal sehen ob sie es tatsaechlich machen und wie sie es umsetzen ... meiner meinung nach wirds nen flop ...
alte d2 hasen so zurueck ins spiel bringen, ok ... aber die neuen diablo fans wie mich und manch andere werden sie so sicher verlieren ... schade eigentlich


----------



## Mayestic (18. September 2013)

Dann wird in den nächsten 6 Monaten ja heiß hergehn im AH denn die Schließung ist ja erst am 18.03.14. Heute in exakt 6 Monaten. 
Da wird noch viel Gold fließen. Um das Gold-AH finde ich es schade weil ich glaube nicht das sich an den Preisen viel ändern wird.
Dann wird nur mehr im Chat gespammt wie in D2 damals bzw heute ja immer noch. 
Also brauchen wir nen Handelschat, vielleicht sogar mehrere je nach Gegenstand sonst verliert man ja total die Übersicht.
Ausserdem wird der Handel auf Ebay und Co natürlich weitergehn.


----------



## Theopa (18. September 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> wenn man dann pech hat und nur muell droppt ... kommt man gar nicht mehr an equipp ... jetzt konnte man sich wenigstens noch was im ah holen ...



"Müll" ist eben Definitionssache. Wer mit 500k DPS schon auf MS7 nur noch Onehits verbucht findet natürlich alles was er findet auch schlecht. 
Wenn es aber kein AH gäbe, wäre man evtl. schon mit 60k DPS zufrieden, da man ja gar nicht wüsste, was (abgesehen von den Profis und eBay-Käufern) für normale Spieler tatsächlich möglich wäre. Zudem ist es schon jetzt relativ einfach möglich, durch craften mehrere Slots schnell und effektiv mit guten Items zu füllen. Gut, wer ein Amulett mit Max-Mainstat, CC, CD, IAS, etc. will wird dafür wohl ein paar Tausend Versuche brauchen, angemessene Stats erreicht man aber schnell.

Des weiteren gibt es natürlich immer noch Handel, wenn das AH wegfällt. Dieser sieht dann zwar eher nach dem "Handel" nachts um 3 auf einer verlassenen U-Bahn-Haltestelle aus, und ist auch ähnlich riskant, man kann aber weiterhin gute Items tauschen oder Kaufen/Verkaufen.

Zum Thema Loot 2.0: "Gutes" Equip bekommt man dann natürlich schneller, aber wer sucht bei D3 schon gutes Equip? Man sucht BESSERES Equip. Jedes Items ist zu verbesseren, mit 2.0 dann eben auf einem höherem Niveau. Und perfekte Items werden weiterhin wohl fast unmöglich zu bekommen sein. Die Unterschiede fallen dann eben geringer aus, man braucht also nicht 20000 Items um Armschienen mit Critchance + Stärke zu suchen, wohl aber noch 20000 Versuche um Armschienen mit 6% Critchance und über 180 Stärke zu finden.


----------



## Brummbör (18. September 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> und an die die jetzt sagen , ja loot wird ja verbessert ... wenn das passiert und jeder gutes loot hat , dann braucht man auch kein d3 mehr zu spielen .... man hat ja gutes equip



das gleiche kannst aber jetzt auch übers ah sagen..... für 50 euro shoppen, char equippen und man muss nicht mehr spielen. man hat ja gutes equip (zumindest besseres als nach 300h spielen). find die profile im offi forum immer lustig mit 300k dps bei 1000 elite kills.


----------



## orkman (19. September 2013)

Brummbör schrieb:


> das gleiche kannst aber jetzt auch übers ah sagen..... für 50 euro shoppen, char equippen und man muss nicht mehr spielen. man hat ja gutes equip (zumindest besseres als nach 300h spielen). find die profile im offi forum immer lustig mit 300k dps bei 1000 elite kills.


ja ok ... aber mir persoenlich macht es halt mehr spass am tag 1-2 stunden zu farmen und mir ein gutes teil dann billig im ah zu kaufen ... 
das ah koennten sie ja wenigstens drinne lassen fuer die die es wollen ... sie unterbinden den handel mit gegenstaenden nicht ... sie machen ihn nur komplizierter ....
ausserdem ist jetzt soviel geld im spiel dass sich die preise von den items nicht senken werden .-.. ich mach so ca. 230 k gold inner stunde ohne leg drops die man verkaufen kann mitzuzaehlen ... wenn das ah und dadurch der gold einkaufsplatz wegfaellt koennen die spieler die nicht soviel zeit zum spielen haben gar nix mehr kaufen
ein normales item kostet jetzt schon zig millionen ... gehen wir von einem normalen item von 15 mille aus ... dann muss ich da 65 stunden +- farmen ... wenn man 2 stunden am tag spielt ... sind das dann 32,5 tage .... ich brauch mehr als einen monat um das teil ueberhaupt kaufen zu koennen ....

mit der ankuendigung haetten sie dann mal lieber warten sollen bis loot2.0 da ist und sehen wie die leute es finden und ob es wirklich so gut ist ... 

ich versteh einfach nicht wieso sie das ah raus nehmen .... sie sagen ja noch dass man handeln kann etc ... sie machen es den spielern die gerne das ah nutzen nur unnoetig schwer ... jetzt sitzt man dann laenger in foren oder ebay als im spiel selbst ... blizz selbst verdient nix dran .... leute werden zig tausend tickets schreiben weil man vllt beim handel betrogen wurde ... etc etc...

90 min die items auf ebay checken , 30 min d3 spielen ... super 
ausserdem kann man dann net einmal mehr kontrollieren ob man dann mehr dmg mit dem item macht oder nicht, so wie es jetzt der fall im ah ist ...


----------



## Dagonzo (19. September 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> doch , da er ja sonst nix verdient vllt ...
> 
> mal sehen ob sie es tatsaechlich machen und wie sie es umsetzen ... meiner meinung nach wirds nen flop ...
> alte d2 hasen so zurueck ins spiel bringen, ok ... aber die neuen diablo fans wie mich und manch andere werden sie so sicher verlieren ... schade eigentlich


Solche Leute sollten dann gefälligst mal den A**ch bewegen!

Das AH vermissen eigentlich nur die, die es ständig nutzen. Hätte man es von Anfang gar nicht erst eingeführt hätte nie jemand danach gefragt.


----------



## Cemesis (19. September 2013)

Das AH wird's immer geben! Wenn es nicht in D3 ist, wird's bei Ebay sein o.ä.


----------



## orkman (19. September 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Solche Leute sollten dann gefälligst mal den A**ch bewegen!
> 
> Das AH vermissen eigentlich nur die, die es ständig nutzen. Hätte man es von Anfang gar nicht erst eingeführt hätte nie jemand danach gefragt.



dann haette ich das spiel auch nicht gekauft und viele andere auch nicht .... das geile war ja gerade das rmah ... der spieler kann echtes geld durch sein spielen verdienen, so 10 euro nebenbei verdienen ist ja auch was tolles (auch wenn man auf der arbeit nen stundenlohn von 150 euro hat)... ... das war ne neuheit ...
wie koennen leute nur sagen dass es mit ah beschissen ist , und das sind dann auch noch d2 veteranen .... die muessten doch am besten wissen wie es ist/war in foren oder ebay lange nach items zu suchen und sie dann dort zu kaufen ... ausserdem gibs dann keine 250 euro grenze mehr und man kann schwerer vergleichen ... heisst die gegenstaende werden dann nicht mehr fuer nur 1 euro angeboten sondern sofort fuer 5 ....

ich habe das ah oft benutzt ja .... so hab ich mal ein bissl gold gemacht , rmah hab ich nur 1-2 items gekauft .... so konnte ich meine chars schnell equippen um besser zu werden etc...

schon alleine die leute die flamen dass man als barb ja schnell equip zusammen kauft fuer low money und dann mp10 farmt .... ich wuerde auch mit crap equip mp10 farmen in der gruppe ... niemand in der gruppe schaut nach welches equip du hast , und kennt deinen dmg ausser er prueft es ueber spezielle seiten nach etc... von daher einfach mit low equippten char in mp10 rein und man kriegt mehr xp und mehr dropps/legs .... wenn dann muesste blizz da auch sowas einfuehren wie in wow mit der gegenstandsstufe die dann garantiert dass man x dmg faehrt etc ... und nicht jeder in eine mp10 gruppe reinkommt
und selbst in wow kann man das mit der gegenstandsstufe leicht austricksen ...

naja ich liebe mein diablo so wie es jetzt ist ... ueber loot2.0 freue ich mich auch ... um mal zu sehen wie es wird ... es kann ja nur besser werden ... aber das herausnehmen des ah's wird nur chaos bringen :
 im chat wird jeder spammen ,
 schwarzmarkt seiten werden gold und items verkaufen, 
ebay etc,.
..in der gruppe wird man staendig gefragt werden ob man das item x oder y haben moechte zu dem preis z oder v (was manche jetzt schon tun)

das herausnehmen des ah's ist und bleibt in meinen augen ein fehler ... sie sollten es drinne lassen ... wer es benutzen will gut , wer nicht , solls eben lassen .... ich sehe nicht einen einzigen positiven punkt bei der ganzen geschichte


----------



## Snoggo (19. September 2013)

Konnte auch nie nachvollziehen warum die Leute wegen des AHs ausflippen mussten.
Wer es verwenden will, tut es, wer nicht der nicht.

Naja, hab zum Glück vor knapp 2 Wochen Cash Out gemacht, und beinahe alles an Gold was ich hatte verhökert. Blizzard freuts, ist komplett in Hearthstone gelandet 

Goldpreis sinkt ins bodenlose, und ohne AH ist Gold nicht mehr so wichtig, wer es also jetzt noch kauft, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## orkman (19. September 2013)

Snoggo schrieb:


> Konnte auch nie nachvollziehen warum die Leute wegen des AHs ausflippen mussten.
> Wer es verwenden will, tut es, wer nicht der nicht.
> 
> Naja, hab zum Glück vor knapp 2 Wochen Cash Out gemacht, und beinahe alles an Gold was ich hatte verhökert. Blizzard freuts, ist komplett in Hearthstone gelandet
> ...



hmm haengt davon ab .... oder gold ist eben noch wichtiger weil man es nicht mehr kaufen kann und jeder nen schoenen stock hat ... die preise werden sich dann kaum mehr veraendern (in den foren dann wo leute items verkaufen)... nur behindert wird es wenn man nachher gold beim goldseller kauft und blizz es fuer illegal deklariert


----------



## NaWarteDuKleiner (19. September 2013)

Snoggo schrieb:


> Konnte auch nie nachvollziehen warum die Leute wegen des AHs ausflippen mussten.
> Wer es verwenden will, tut es, wer nicht der nicht.



Ja ausflippen kann ich auch nicht verstehen   

Aber die Abhängigkeit vom AH ging vielen (auch mir, obwohl ich es auch benutzt habe..) gegen den Strich. Und dieses 'wer es verwenden will...'...jeder musste es verwenden, der gut sein sollte. Die besten self found Chars, die ich im offiziellen Bnet Forum gesehen haben, dümpelten bei 140k DPS rum. Und zumindest bei mir ist es so, dass ich gut sein möchte in 'nem Spiel.

Klar du hast REcht ein Zwang bestand nicht. Aber da die meisten eben mit einem gewissen Ehrgeiz ran gehen, bestand zumindest für den Großteil ein Zwang. Ich find's jedenfalls gut, dass es abgeschafft wird.


----------



## orkman (19. September 2013)

ja aber fakt ist dass das ah nciht schuld am schlechten equip ist , im gegenteil es hat geholfen ... schuld ist das lootsystem was ja geaendert wird ... aber dann damit die einzige richtige handelsplattform im spiel rauszunehmen ist beschissen ... keiner meiner rl freunde spielt d3 ... wie oder mit wem kann ich dann bitteschoen handeln oder loot tauschen ... also wird der chat vollgespammt ... na dann gz


----------



## Snoggo (20. September 2013)

NaWarteDuKleiner schrieb:


> Ja ausflippen kann ich auch nicht verstehen
> 
> Aber die Abhängigkeit vom AH ging vielen (auch mir, obwohl ich es auch benutzt habe..) gegen den Strich. Und dieses 'wer es verwenden will...'...jeder musste es verwenden, der gut sein sollte. Die besten self found Chars, die ich im offiziellen Bnet Forum gesehen haben, dümpelten bei 140k DPS rum. Und zumindest bei mir ist es so, dass ich gut sein möchte in 'nem Spiel.
> 
> Klar du hast REcht ein Zwang bestand nicht. Aber da die meisten eben mit einem gewissen Ehrgeiz ran gehen, bestand zumindest für den Großteil ein Zwang. Ich find's jedenfalls gut, dass es abgeschafft wird.



Was denn nu? Bestand ein Zwang oder nicht 

140K DPS reicht doch um prima durch Inferno zu bretzeln, zumal Screen-DPS so ne Sache ist. Und gerade Diablo: Der Weg ist das Ziel, man sucht sich ein Ziel aus, und geniesst den Weg dahin. Für manche ist es Self Found, Ironman, Nacktinfero ... und für andere: Abkürzen durchs AH.
Vor den Infernonerfs hätt ich dir noch recht gegeben, weil der Self Found Weg einfach unglaublich lang gewesen wäre, aber nach den Nerfs, musste es einfach jeder selber wissen.
Jedenfalls liess sich realistisch Inferno durchspielen bis zum Ende, wenn auch mit ner Farmstunde hier oder dort, aber es ging.

Ist allerdings die selbe Diskussion wie mit den Pandaria Dailies, die musste auch keiner machen, und dennoch meinten viele es muss sein, weil Raid blabla.

Das AH hab ich jedenfalls sehr exzessiv genutzt als alter BWLer, und das einzige was mich störte war die schlecht umgesetzte Suchmaske.
Dann heissts halt bald wieder Foren spammen.


----------



## Theopa (21. September 2013)

Ganz ehrlich: Das AH ist jetzt schon unnötig. Sind seit ein paar Tagen mit zwei frischen 60er Chars zusammen auf Inferno unterwegs, beide Chars haben (Levelphase eingerechnet!) gerade mal ~40 Stunden /played und werden zu 100% über Selffound/Crafting gespielt, es wird nichts von "nicht-Selffound-Chars" verwendet (auch kein Gold, wir waren beide bei unter ner Million Gold) und das AH nicht mal zum verkaufen verwendet. Dennoch kommen wir jetzt schon gut durch MS2 (von seltenen Toden bei heftigen Elitegruppen abgesehen) und könnten zumindest Schlüssel schon auf MS4 farmen (wäre aber wohl anstrengend).
54k DPS unbuffed, Selfbuffed ~70k Screen-DPS bei schon gut 40% Critchance sind das Ergebnis von maximal 15 Stunden reiner Farmzeit. Natürlich gerät man auch damit irgendwann an Grenzen, aber diese sind hoch genug. Im Moment gibt es wohl kaum ein Ziel in D3, dass man (OHNE Loot 2.0!!!) nicht selffound erreichen kann. Zu zweit, oder vielleicht auch mit 3 Leuten unterwegs zu sein ist dabei natürlich hilfreich, wenn Stärke, Geschick und Intelligenz benötigt werden ist weniger Schrott dabei.

Ich habe selbst auch einen AH-Char, den zu spielen mir auch jede Menge Spaß macht. Dennoch fühlt sich bei ihm das Farmen mehr nach Arbeit an. Alles unterhalb eines guten Legendarys ist Müll und nichts wert, das frustriert nach einer Weile extrem. Das macht aber natürlich Sinn, wenn man sich das Spielgefühl selbst durch "cheaten" zerstört. Und viel mehr oder weniger als cheaten ist der Einkauf, zumindest im Echtgeld-AH nicht. Das muss ja nichts schlechtes sein, bei z.B. GTA-Spielen hatte ich auch immer die Cheat-Liste neben mir liegen, dennoch waren die Runden ohne Cheats, bei der ich ehrlich Missionen erledigt habe (ohne fliegenden Panzer  ) immer noch spannender und brachten irgendwie mehr Spaß.


----------



## Aun (21. September 2013)

theopa. ich guffel seit nem guten halben jahr mit knappen 30k dps ab. also mund halten ich spiel es eben wie früher, wenns mir spaß macht und ich bock hab.....

das crafting argument hab ich nie verstandn, alle berufe maximun, aber aufgeploppt sind auch nur crap items ausm midlvl bereich. und ich bin nu garantiert kein wow suchti, der das spiel 8/7/24 spielen muss. und für die beziehung find ich das angebot beschissen!


----------



## Theopa (22. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> theopa. ich guffel seit nem guten halben jahr mit knappen 30k dps ab. also mund halten ich spiel es eben wie früher, wenns mir spaß macht und ich bock hab.....
> 
> das crafting argument hab ich nie verstandn, alle berufe maximun, aber aufgeploppt sind auch nur crap items ausm midlvl bereich. und ich bin nu garantiert kein wow suchti, der das spiel 8/7/24 spielen muss. und für die beziehung find ich das angebot beschissen!



Du darfst es gerne spielen wenn du Lust darauf hast, ich rede ja auch von der tatsächlichen Spielzeit. Ob du jetzt 5 Tage oder 5 Monate dafür benötigst, Fakt ist: Es geht vorran. Geduld ist das Zauberwort. Nur eins sollte man eventuell vermeiden, und das sind sehr sehr kurze Farmruns, bei denen man nicht einmal auf 5 Nephalem-Stacks kommt. 

Die neuen Craftingrezepte (droppen je nach MS mit einer Chance von 20- etwa 80% bei Zwischenbossen aller Akte) bieten einem 200 von einem Mainstat und 5 zufällige Affixe (mit maximal möglicher "Würfelhöhe"). Da kann prinzipiell natürlich auch noch schlechtes Zeug rauskommen, für einen Char mit 30k DPS sollte man aber bei jedem Slot (Schulter, Brust, Handschuhe, Armschienen + Amulett) nach nur wenigen Versuchen ein besseres Item gefunden haben. Die Chance, auf z.B. Handschuhen zumindest einen DMG-Stat mitzubekommen (insb. Critchance) ist extrem hoch, zudem bekommt man nahezu immer mindestens 220-250 Mainstat. 

Um die Rezepte einfach und auch mit niedrigem Equipstand zu farmen könnte man z.B. die Quest "tötet Ghom" auf MS0 auswählen, die Mauern + Steinfort (dort den Schlüsselwächter mitnehmen, 5% sind auch eine Chance^^) clearen und dann direkt zum Wegpunkt vor Ghom und ihn umhauen. Das geht schnell und bring zumindest bei jedem Kill eine Chance von 20%, ein zufälliges neues Rezept zu bekommen.


----------



## NaWarteDuKleiner (23. September 2013)

Snoggo schrieb:


> Was denn nu? Bestand ein Zwang oder nicht


Kein Zwang. Nur wenn man gut sein will, besteht der Zwang.


----------



## JonnyBee (26. September 2013)

das wird keinen großen unterschied machen. Dann kannste deine epic Rüssi wieder bei ebay kaufen.


----------



## orkman (30. September 2013)

naja , bei dem "wird keinen unterschied machen" wuerde ich aufpassen ... denn wenn blizzard verbietet dass der handel ueber ebay laeuft mit gold oder sonst was dann macht es nen immensen unterschied und deshalb bin ich ja gegen die schliessung des ah's 
im moment generiert blizz einfach gold und verkauft es , die leute kaufens und gut ist ... wenn das ah wegfaellt und die chinesen wieder gold farmen und jeder sich da sein gold holt und blizz es verbietet , dann ist dein account weg ...
das gleiche gilt fuer items ...
bei wow ist das ja nicht anders ....
ausserdem wieso sollte blizz lange zoegern dein acc bei d3 zu schliessen ... sie kriegen keine monatlichen gebuehren von dir ...

von mir aus sollen sie das ah dann schliessen aber den handel via ebay und foren zulassen ... dann bleibt es dennoch nervig weil man die items nicht mehr miteinander vergleichen kann und inetseiten zu rate ziehen muss aber wenn blizz halt so behindert ist ... 
wie gesagt ... das ganze ist ein schuss ins knie ....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. September 2013)

Also wenn ich das so lese Orkman... gestatte mir meine Meinung kund zu tuen. ^^

Oder eine kleine Geschichte mit meiner Sicht der Dinge.

Es war Sommer 2000, ich war 12 Jahre alt. Vor dem Release von Diablo2 im Juni war noch das alljährliche Jungendzeltlager, doch dieses Jahr war etwas anders. Ich hatte eine Ausgabe der Gamestar mitgenommen und anstatt wie die anderen Kinder in der Sonne zu spielen, studierte ich die Güteklassen von Edelsteinen und Items. D2 war genau mein Ding. 4 gute Jahre fesselte mich und meine Freunde das Spiel. Ungleich dem, für gewöhnlich älteren ^.- Diablokonsumenten beschränkte sich unser Koop Spiel zum größten Teil auf den LAN Modus. Online Multiplayer wurde erst ein Ding, als wir Internet in Form eines 56k Modems hatten. Der beschriebene Itemhandel fand dort nur im Closed Battlenet statt. Welchen ich nicht spielte. Der Open Battlenet Bereich, der auch Charakter aus dem Offline- und LANModus zuließ war überschwemmt von Cheatern. Retrospektive habe ich alle meine Items nur durch farmen bekommen. Und D2 hatte diese Itemjagd perfektioniert. Man freute sich so sehr über die Items und wirklich Zeitintensiv wurde es höchstens wenn man seinem lvl95+ Charakter etwas gutes tuen wollte. Ich würde sogar sagen, der ganze Hype der D3 zu Teil wurde liegt nur in dem Erfolg von D2 begründet. Und der Erfolg von D2 lag in der unglaublichen Motivation die Spieler für diese Itemjagd aufbringen konnten.

Dann wurde D3 angeteasert. Ohne LANModus und mit einem Auktionshaus,das das eigentliche Erfolgsrezept der Reihe ad absurdum führte. Ich war angepisst. Aber so richtig. Ich wusste schon vor Release was es bedeuten würde, kaufte mir das Spiel trotzdem und wurde von meinem 12jährigen Ich bei der ersten Shopingtour im AH förmlich in den Bauch geschlagen. Meinen Mage habe ich noch bis Inferno Akt2 gespielt und dann aufgehört. Warum? Nicht, weil mir das Spiel nicht gefällt. Es ist genau das was ich erwartet hatte und ich wurde in vielerlei Hinsicht sogar noch zum positiven Überrascht. Aber was mich einfach angekotzt hat ist das fehlende Jagdfieber. Ich lege einen Boss und alles was der droppt ist auch nach dem fünften mal nur Ausschuss den man beim Händler verkaufen kann. Ja, schon Scheiße, warum leg ich ihn dann. Das Glücksgefühl was ich hatte, wurde durch eine langweilige Shopingtour aka Menugeklicke ausgetauscht. Und da hat man dann mit seinem Geld nicht nur das Equipt gekauft was man brauchte, sondern gleich das was erst für einen in 5 Levels bestimmt war. Und die Preise waren nicht mal fair. Sie waren ein Witz, weil ja die ganze verdammte Welt in den ersten Monaten D3 gespielt hat. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem die ganze Welt overgeart und underskillt im Infernomodus gescheitert ist und das Spiel wie eines von vielen weggeworfen wurde. Denn genau das macht das AH, es gibt dir Equipt was du nicht verdient hast. Nein das ist vielleicht falsch. Es gibt dir Equipt von dem du nicht denkst das du es verdient hast. Es war ein ähnliches Gefühl, als ich am Ende meiner D2 Karriere im Open Battlenet das cheaten angefangen habe. "Das steht dir nicht zu, aber es ist witzig und macht das Spiel einfacher."

Ich weis nicht wie D3 zu dem Zeitpunkt sein wird in dem das AH abgeschaltet wird. Aber wenn es so wird wie D2 damals, dann wünsche ich dir das du Orkmann in den 1-2 Stunden am Abend einen Bossrun Diablo2 Stil machst und der Boss tatsächlich das eine Item droppt was du dir schon immer gewünscht hast. Und sollange das nicht geschehen ist sehe ich keinen Grund zu Diablo zurückzukehren.


----------



## orkman (30. September 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> post



schoen und gut ... ich habe d2 nie zu anfangszeit gespielt , das ist vllt der grund wieso ich das ah behalten will ... und ich halte an der meinung fest ... man sollte den markt offen lassen und die die es benutzen wollen es einfach benutzen lassen und gut ist es .... 
ich will nur noch von blizzard wissen ob der goldankauf und itemkauf via ebay und andere sites nachher dann in ros erlaubt ist ... wennja , alles gut ... dann muessen wir ah liebhaber dann damit klarkommen und eben alles via ebay kaufen , wenn nein ... einfach 2ten account kaufen und damit fleissig einkaufen bis er gesperrt wird oder einfach aufhoeren das spiel zu spielen .... 

wie gesagt ... in meinen augen schiesst blizz sich selbst ins knie ... mal sehen ob sich der kauf ueberhaupt noch lohnen wird ...

witzig finde ich die meldungen ....ros SCHON im märz ? etc... ich wuerde eher sagen "ERST" .... wieder wird soviel trara gemacht ... bis loot2,0 noch lange warten und so weiter und so fort ... in meinen augen haetten sie mit der schliessung des ah mal lieber warten sollen bis sie die meinung der comm zum loot2.0 gehoert haben ... dann haetten sie mal langsam an die schliessung des ah's denken koennen


----------



## blaupause (4. Oktober 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das so lese Orkman... gestatte mir meine Meinung kund zu tuen. ^^
> 
> Oder eine kleine Geschichte mit meiner Sicht der Dinge.
> 
> ...





*sign
wenn das mal nicht voll auf den Punkt war.


----------



## NihilBaxter (8. Oktober 2013)

@ BloodyEyeX

So war es und so soll es für immer sein !

Allerdings fing es bei mir schon genau so mit Diablo 1 an. Damals noch über Nullmodemkabel zu Zweit gezockt.


----------



## Pantheron (11. Oktober 2013)

ja LAN-Modus das waren noch Zeiten....


aber wenn man orkman so reden hört stellt sich mir die frage warum du hier soviel Zeit investierst, wenn das Spiel so schlecht ist oder Blizzard es so schlecht macht...


----------



## Ztaro (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde das jetzige Lootsystem sogar ganz gut, ich farme meistens MP 6 oder 7 für Erfahrung und freue mich jedes mal wenn ein Legendary droppt oder dann doch mal was gelbes ganz nett ist..


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich möchte Orkman zumindest teilweise widersprechen.
Für mich war die Langzeitmotivatione her das Online spiel und die realistische Chance auch mal wirklich gute Items zu finden.
Bei D2 hat das mit dem Handeln über die Foren geklappt, weil die guten Uniques 5 gute Stats und 1-2 random Stats hatten.
Eine Harlekinkrone ist, ist eine Harlekinkrone ist eine Harlekinkrone.
Bei den erreichbaren Runenworten wie Heart of the Oak, gabs auch nur einen Randomstat aber verdammt gut waren sie immer.
Bei D3 kann man 100 mal das gleiche Unique finden und 99 mal ist es einfach nur Schrott und das gilt imho für fast alle Uniques.
Es gibt nur echt wenige die auf jedenfall sauteuer sind.

Der zweite Punkt war, dass man bei Diablo 2 auch mal lustige Charaktere ausprobieren konnte.
Der Barbarenwerwolf, der Barbar der die Leute totgeschrien hat, der Wirbler, Einhandaufsmaul und das sind die Charavarianten die mir
bei einer Klasse mal eben eingefallen sind.

Bei Diablo 3 spielt jeder die eine Charvariante die am besten ist. Wird was gepatched, spielen alle Leute was anderes.
Außerdem macht es einfach überhaupt keinen Sinn 2 Barbaren zu spielen, da man in 60 Sekunden einen Barb gegen den anderen tauschen kann und die Ausrüstung
sich eigentlich nicht verändert.
Bei Diablo 2 hatte ich 3 Accounts voller Charaktere, bei Diablo 3 reichen mir 3.


----------



## Ztaro (16. Oktober 2013)

Mit der Buildvielfalt - das mag komisch klingen - aber die geht auf kosten des Skillsystems. Ich bin da auch kein Verfechter von, aber alles andere ist wohl nichtmehr zeitgemäß.. leider.


----------



## DerDickeDieter (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich freu mich schon sehr auf das Addon ohne AH.


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Tolle Sache, vielleicht fange ich dann wieder an zu spielen wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## orkman (5. November 2013)

Pantheron schrieb:


> aber wenn man orkman so reden hört stellt sich mir die frage warum du hier soviel Zeit investierst, wenn das Spiel so schlecht ist oder Blizzard es so schlecht macht...


es wird ja erst noch schlecht gemacht ... bis jetzt bin ich ja ganz zufrieden .... ah und so ist ja noch da ...

@ capslock ... durch die entfernung des ah's wird dies nix an den fertigkeiten und builds aendern .... und einheitsbrei wirds wohl bleiben wenn sie so verfahren wie in wow ...

@ ztaro hats erkannt .... jetzt farmt man ne zeit und freut sich ueber jedes teil was man bekommt ... mit der entfernung des ah's und dem neuen system bekommt man dann alles nachgeschmissen ... wo bleibt dann der sinn des spiels ?

PS: naja mal sehen was es neues auf der blizzcon an infos gibt ...


----------



## zampata (10. November 2013)

Chrompower schrieb:


> Tolle Sache, vielleicht fange ich dann wieder an zu spielen wenn es soweit ist.


sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, allerdings warte ich lieber auf das nächste Addon,
irgendwie war D3 einfach zu langweilig nachdem man 60 erreicht hatte.
Monsterstärke etc. hab ich nie ausprobiert, die haben da zwar was hinzugefügt
aber das war für mich zu spät, hab derzeit einfach keine Lust D3 anzuschauen.


----------



## Sellinja (16. November 2013)

Habe aufgehört es zu spielen als das mit dem AH Wahn nach einigen Monaten seinen Höhepunkt erreichte.
War von Anfang an auch dagegen und es hat mir am Ende zusammen mit einigen anderen Punkten den Spaß auch schnell verdorben.
Allerdings habe ich mir dann nochmal die XBox 360 Version angeschafft und bin begeistert davon.

Kein AH und schon auf lv 30 mehr episches Zeug für meine Klasse, als nach 300 Stunden in der PC Version.
So soll das sein, die Sammelwut hat mich direkt wieder gepackt und auch sonst ist die Version einfach nur rund und gut.
Die Bedienung über das Gamepad ist einfach hervorragend und nur das verkaufen der Items beim Händler etwas fummeliger.

Ansonsten haben sie da alles richtig gemacht , was in  der PC
Variante versemmelt wurde
Die PC Version ist und bleibt für mich gestorben.


----------



## darkthors (5. Dezember 2013)

auf der xbox und ps3 version kann man ja auch gut cheaten . darum ist es besser . wa ^^


----------

